# ralph hot or clinique happy in bloom



## choseck (Mar 22, 2006)

anyone try these new fragrances?  i'm looking for a new summer one and was thinking about maybe getting one of these..


----------



## luminious (Mar 29, 2006)

i love ralph hot.. i ordered it today


----------



## karen (Mar 29, 2006)

I smelled a sample of Ralph Hot the other day. It really does smell great. Not my personal style, but I would love it on other people.


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 29, 2006)

Ralph Hot smells really nice, but a bit too foody IMO.


----------



## Skittlebrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Ralph Hot notes: Mocha Cream, Cinnamon, Maple

Clinique Happy In Bloom notes: Yellow Plum, White Wood, Mimosa, Freesia

Based on the notes I think that the Clinique one sounds more summery.


----------

